# Nigerian Doe referral...Ohio



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello! Looking for a ND doe for sale somewhere near me. Anyone have any or a referral...Im in Delta Ohio a little west of Toledo. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you checked out the breeder listings by state? Off hand I know of Joanie at Walnut Grove farm...beautiful Nigerians too


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes thank you. Checked out the listings. No luck. Will try to find her. Thank you for the response!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Liz that was nice of you to say, Im Southern part of Ohio so I might be a little far from you. I wont have anything for sale untill spring. But I know of some other breeders in upper Ohio. Wild Wind Farm, cloven trail farm, Ashaway dairy goats, Buttin'Heads, There are others but dont know there farm name. They are all great breeders. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cloven Trail is in southern Ohio. Buttin'Heads is in North Central Ohio.

I'm in North Central Ohio. Wild Wind Farm is just 20 minutes away from me.

Ashaway is south of you but directly south of you. She is also central Ohio.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Im sorry I didnt realize Cloven Trails was southern Ohio, I guess cause they are about 3 hrs north of me I thought they where more northern Ohio. I know there where alot more just cant always remember them, KSalvagno I cant never remember your farm name, Im sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

WalnutGrove - not a problem. Farm is Salvagno Farm

I did put the word out to Ohio breeders and asked them to come here to respond. So not sure what will happen. I think spring will be a better time for finding an adult doe especially in milk. But you never know.


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have gotten some private message from very reputale farms. Looking at some. Want good line ....I am doing ND goats...have the Alpine for dairy...the $ is in Nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are willing to travel I will have two for sale in milk come spring


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so trying to talk my husband into traveling some this spring. Im wanting some does from some of the farms up around MA, and stuff he said maybe im excited about that. lol

@Ksalvango I think your right, it will be alot easier come spring when people are freshening their does. I know I will probably have a couple milkers for sale but it wont be till spring. I always forget Kidreaming farms to and I have goats from her and still forget. lol I know she did have some does for sale but I dont think they are in milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How exciting!! I want so many from all over.. but shipping is out of the question right now...


----------

